# Stereo Image Pairs of my new 330i



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

I was trying to get out of the dealer's and back on the road as quickly as I could last night because of the inbound ice storm. So the following images aren't that great but I snapped off a few anyway and promise to do a better job when lighting, detailing, weather, and time permit. In the mean time:

The two images on the left in any given set provide a stereo3d view by crossing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.

The two images on the right in any given set provide a stereo3d view by relaxing your eyes while looking at them and adjusting your focus until you see a 3d version centered between the two.










the rest of the stereo pairs can be found here:

Yet another stereo pair of my new ride.
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride. 
Yet another stereo pair of my new ride.

#750 (it has one too many wheels but I think I'll keep it)


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm, I'm having trouble getting the images to meld. There are 3 pictures in each set. Are you saying you either look at the left and center, or right and center and try to merge? Is there an optimum distance to try? I usually don't have trouble with 3D images in printed books, etc. I'm probably doing something wrong -- thanks!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Is this one of those secret "magic eye" images? I can *almost* see the extra 10hp when I really concentrate on the pictures.

:rofl: 

Seriously though, congrats on the new car, it looks great!


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

KrisL said:


> ...it looks great...


... IN 3D!!!!
it looks like a toy car when you get it to work, I just want to reach out and grab it


----------



## kyle5574 (Aug 26, 2003)

I shrunk it down to %25 and then saw 4 images. In the middle images, the car appeared to be closer to me than the background. Pretty cool and congratulations (change your sig!) :thumbup:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*3-d!*



> Is this one of those secret "magic eye" images?


Yes, it works exactly the same way. That's freakin' cool! It does work a little better with the smaller images than the full blown ones.

My favorite one is the first link; the wet background with the other cars and lights at night look awesome in 3-D! And by "shrinking" the image in your brain, it also sharpens the focus, so the 3-D image looks even cleaner then one of the 2-D shots. How did you take these pics, Just by shifting yourself a couple feet?

And congrats on finally getting that GORGEOUS car!!

--J.


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

kyle5574 said:


> Pretty cool and congratulations (change your sig!) :thumbup:


Good point. Done. thanks.

#750


----------



## jeffreyslc (May 27, 2002)

markl53 said:


> Hmm, I'm having trouble getting the images to meld. There are 3 pictures in each set. Are you saying you either look at the left and center, or right and center and try to merge? Is there an optimum distance to try? I usually don't have trouble with 3D images in printed books, etc. I'm probably doing something wrong -- thanks!


Too cool! How do you take the pictures to do this?

It worked for me by doing the cross-eye method on the two left hand pictures. Slowly cross your eyes and you will see two-images of each. Concentrate on one of them and keep crossing your eyes until the one picture from each set appears to overlap one another. Keep staring at it and you need to 'focus' your eyes without un-crossing them and the image comes into focus.

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That's cool :thumbup: 

Congrats on your new car


----------



## trikerider (Sep 30, 2004)

jeffreyslc said:


> Too cool! How do you take the pictures to do this?
> 
> :thumbup:


Well . . . stereo 3d works by providing your brain with two images of the same field view from 2 slightly different points of view. your eyes do this naturally so all you really need to do is take 2 pictures of the same subject from 2 slightly different locations.

Human eyes are not very far apart. Something like 4 to 5". So if you want a very "natural" 3d stereo look - make sure you capture the images with no more than 4 or 5" difference in lateral position. (btw, it's important not to change the angle - just move the camera laterally).

As long as your subject is very close, this works fine. But because our eyes aren't very far apart, we don't actually have very good stereo3d vision unless the subjects are close to us. Most photographs aren't of subjects that are close enough to use the human eye model so we cheat. The distance the camera is moved laterally must increase with the distance the subject is from the lens. This is called hyper-stereo3d.

There's actually a great deal of useful information on how to do this complete with a vast array of nifty devices that allow for excellent and reproducible 3d stereo effects. Unfortunately, photographic stereo3d devices are all from the 50's and nobody makes this stuff anymore. Ebay is your best bet if you want to take the hardware approach.

All of the above is how "professionals" would approach this.

I simply use a basic digital camera (Powershot s330). I take a picture of an object and then I move laterally to the right and take another. Because it's digital, I can take hundreds of pairs - or hundreds of versions of pairs - and just keep the ones that turn out.

Once you've acquired the image pairs, I move them into Adobe Photoshop. If my audience is people who do not have stereo3d viewing hardware on their computer - I reduce the images down to the point where I can display them side-by-side for low-tech stereo3d viewing. Once I have the image size set, (if you don't know Adobe Photoshop - stop reading) I copy one of the pair I'm working on, paste it into the other, set the opacity of the pasted layer to about 50%, move the image around until it's lined up, decide where maximum stereo 3d effect will be (front, middle, or back of images), crop them, re-separate the layers, paste into a single frame, and post on a web site.

Actually very easy.

#750


----------

